# Stärkste BMX Kette?



## Legga1 (14. April 2018)

Hallo

Ich bin jetzt schon länger auf der Suche nach einer wirklich starken Kette für mein Bmx. Bisher bin ich mit der Spank spoon gefahren, aber die ist nun auch zum 4. Mal gerissen.
Kann mir dazu jemand ein Tipp geben?


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. April 2018)

Legga1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin jetzt schon länger auf der Suche nach einer wirklich starken Kette für mein Bmx. Bisher bin ich mit der Spank spoon gefahren, aber die ist nun auch zum 4. Mal gerissen.
> Kann mir dazu jemand ein Tipp geben?


KMC z610HX. Ist zwar nicht speziell für BMX ausgeschrieben, wird aber von den stärksten Trial Fahrern gefahren und da wirken ganz andere Kräfte als beim BMX. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, wenn dir schon 4 Ketten gerissen sind, dann vernietest du sie falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (18. April 2018)

Legga1 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt schon länger auf der Suche nach einer wirklich starken Kette für mein Bmx. Bisher bin ich mit der Spank spoon gefahren, aber die ist nun auch zum 4. Mal gerissen.



Glaube nicht, dass es eine Kette von Spank gibt ansonsten jede nicht-Halflinkkette (max. einen Half-Link verwenden).



niconj schrieb:


> KMC z610HX. Ist zwar nicht speziell für BMX ausgeschrieben, [...]



Die 610 ist eine 3/32" Kette, zu schmal fuer (nicht-Race) BMX und ganz sicher nicht die Stabilste. Die KMC-Ketten (1/8") der Wahl waeren die 410 oder 510.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2018)

R.C. schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass es eine Kette von Spank gibt ansonsten jede nicht-Halflinkkette (max. einen Half-Link verwenden).
> 
> 
> 
> Die 610 ist eine 3/32" Kette, zu schmal fuer (nicht-Race) BMX und ganz sicher nicht die Stabilste. Die KMC-Ketten (1/8") der Wahl waeren die 410 oder 510.


Die passt nicht auf das BMX Ritzel? Das wusste ich nicht. Dass sie nicht stabil ist, ist totaler Quatsch. Weltklasse Trial Fahrer benutzen diese und sie reißt bei ihnen nicht. Hier herrschen, neben dem Bahnradfahren, die größten Momente auf der Kette. Die hält und nur weil eine 510 dicker ist, ist sie nicht unbedingt stabiler. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass sich die 510 sehr viel schneller längt.


----------



## R.C. (18. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Die passt nicht auf das BMX Ritzel?



Nein (es gibt 3/32" Ritzel, aber die Chance ist gering, dass er eines hat).



niconj schrieb:


> Dass sie nicht stabil ist, ist totaler Quatsch. Weltklasse Trial Fahrer benutzen diese und sie reißt bei ihnen nicht.



Ich kenne relativ wenige Trialer (nein, auch nicht die BIUler , die einen (absichtlichen) Driveside-Grind (oder Crankarm Grind) hinlegen. Die Belastungen fuer die Kette kommen eben nicht nur durchs treten (bzw. Pedalkicks).

Wieso meldet man sich eignetlich bei Dingen zu Wort, von denen man offensichtlich nicht die geringste Ahnung hat? Bei den MTBlern ist man das ja gewohnt, aber muss das auch noch hier sein, wo eh kaum noch jemand postet?


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2018)

R.C. schrieb:


> Wieso meldet man offensichtlich nicht die geringste Ahnung hat?



Weil man einfach keine Ahnung hat. Kritik angekommen. Wusste nicht, dass man absichtlich auf einer Kette grindet.


----------



## R.C. (18. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Weil man einfach keine Ahnung hat.



War nicht so boes' gemeint, wie's moeglicherweise rueberkommt, aber hier bleibt halt vieles lange unkommentiert.



niconj schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass man absichtlich auf einer Kette grindet.



Das macht man auch nicht absichtlich, aber sie ist halt manchmal im Weg . Beim Trialer hat man auch den Vorteil ein kleineres Freilaufritzel vorne zu haben, das schuetzt die Kette zusaetzlich.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2018)

R.C. schrieb:


> War nicht so boes' gemeint, wie's moeglicherweise rueberkommt, aber hier bleibt halt vieles lange unkommentiert.
> 
> 
> 
> Das macht man auch nicht absichtlich, aber sie ist halt manchmal im Weg . Beim Trialer hat man auch den Vorteil ein kleineres Freilaufritzel vorne zu haben, das schuetzt die Kette zusaetzlich.


Naja... wir fahren Bashguard bzw. Bashplate. Da kommt man auch nicht aus Versehen auf der Kette auf.


----------



## R.C. (18. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... wir fahren Bashguard bzw. Bashplate. Da kommt man auch nicht aus Versehen auf der Kette auf.



Aeh, doch, doch das geht ganz gut, auch mit Bashplate  (einfach mit der Kettenstrebe gegen die Mauerkante schlagen).


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2018)

R.C. schrieb:


> Aeh, doch, doch das geht ganz gut, auch mit Bashplate  (einfach mit der Kettenstrebe gegen die Mauerkante schlagen).


Stimmt. Linker Fuß vorn gibt es ja auch.


----------



## R.C. (18. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Stimmt. Linker Fuß vorn gibt es ja auch.



Genau, links vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baseballglove (24. April 2018)

Hallo, ich, mit meinen 56 Jahren, habe mir anfang des Jahres ein WTP Crysis Komplettrad bei Kunstform gekauft... ich möchte nur noch meine Dorfrunden drehen ohne Kunststücke und keine MTB-Sachen im Wald mehr machen...
Da ist eine Salt AM 510H verbaut... und die ist mir gestern gerissen...siehe Foto...
Kunstform meinte, das sei ab und an möglich... läuft unter Verschleiß... ist aber meiner Meinung nach ein Materialfehler!
Ich wollte keinen großen Wind machen und mir ist auch nichts passiert...außer einem Schreck... 
Fazit: Habe hier in NB bei Wilko ( Herr Velo ) ein KMC K710 mitgenommen... er meinte, daß es ihn sehr wundern würde, wenn ich die klein kriegen würde...


----------



## Legga1 (24. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Stimmt. Linker Fuß vorn gibt es ja auch.


Genau das ist mein Problem: linker Fuss vorne, aber ich grinde auf der rechten Seite. Ist mir daher auch schon passiert, dass ich abrutsche und auf der Kette grinde, jedoch sind die Kettenglieder gerissen und nicht einfach heraugeflutscht vom Bolzen..


----------



## Maici94 (25. Mai 2018)

Shadow Interlock Supreme kriegst du sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich nicht klein.
Und wenn doch: lebenslange Garantie. Wäre also die letzte BMX-Kette, die du dir je kaufst


----------

